# Anti-suicide showers



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Just got a note that I will be needing to install some break away shower heads for a mental health group home....now I have seen/heard about break away shower rod flanges, but not the shower heads.....anybody?:blink:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

On page six

http://www.lawenforcerscatalog.com/downloads/sr_mediakit.pdf


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> On page six
> 
> http://www.lawenforcerscatalog.com/downloads/sr_mediakit.pdf



I'll be sure to investigate that.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Try Grainger also. I worked in that field years ago and that is where we got ours from


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

We did a job in a youth mental facility about 10 years ago. Had to lower all the flush valves because of a suicide there.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

SHAUN C said:


> We did a job in a youth mental facility about 10 years ago. Had to lower all the flush valves because of a suicide there.



They way things are....they can hang themselves on a chair if they wanted too....or a door knob...


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

The ones they use in the womens prison here look like a truncated cone (like a large thimble). The crooks are unable to tie or wrap anything around them. the taps are the same with a dimple in them!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

The space in the top of hollow metal doors in jails/prisons have to be filled with bondo so the inmates don't stash contraband in there.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Also, we did a job in a women's jail once, and my workers at the time were so enthusiastic about working there. One guy comes in the morning reeking of cologne...
I sez:"do you think this is the jail where they house supermodels?"


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> Also, we did a job in a women's jail once, and my workers at the time were so enthusiastic about working there. One guy comes in the morning reeking of cologne...
> I sez:"do you think this is the jail where they house supermodels?"


yeah with Hep-c thrown in!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> The space in the top of hollow metal doors in jails/prisons have to be filled with bondo so the inmates don't stash contraband in there.


As cold as it may sound, I often wonder if making it so hard to end one's life with even a modicum of dignity is worth the effort.

I'd be gone in a heartbeat if I didn't think this life was worth living. The only concern I would have would be not leaving too large of a mess for somebody else to have to clean up.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> As cold as it may sound, I often wonder if making it so hard to end one's life with even a modicum of dignity is worth the effort.
> 
> I'd be gone in a heartbeat if I didn't think this life was worth living. The only concern I would have would be not leaving too large of a mess for somebody else to have to clean up.



Yup.....personal choice...:thumbup:
But....I'll take the money to install them..


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been sub contracting to a large commercial company off and on for the past 2 years at a mental health facility here in adelaide. 
its amazing how many things have to be different specs because these loonys can hang themselves anywhere. Anti ligiture this and concealed that. Mega bucks to rehabilitate


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> I've been sub contracting to a large commercial company off and on for the past 2 years at a mental health facility here in adelaide.
> its amazing how many things have to be different specs because these loonys can hang themselves anywhere. Anti ligiture this and concealed that. Mega bucks to rehabilitate



Our tax dollars at work....


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> I've been sub contracting to a large commercial company off and on for the past 2 years at a mental health facility here in adelaide.
> its amazing how many things have to be different specs because these loonys can hang themselves anywhere. Anti ligiture this and concealed that. Mega bucks to rehabilitate


And Unpickable silicone.... have to heat up the sausage in hot water, otherwise you cant squeeze the trigger on the heavy duty gun


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Do they have a anti drown toilet?


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> Do they have a anti drown toilet?


They do actually. Super small throat on them. Concealed cisterns. Steel bowls filled with concrete. Good to smack your head on during those difficult moments :thumbsup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*depressing work*

I think it would be pretty depressing to work in a prison or a mental ward where you got to worry about
someone killing themselves.... or go back in after damage has been done to some bathroom fixtures.

I wonder how much weight it would take to snap off a
shower arm>> ??
If you installed some sort of cheap cpvc shower arm with the threads literally sticking out of the wall I would guess it would snap off almost immediately out of the wing ell ......

the guy would probably break his hip or crack his skull when he slammed down into the floor:laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I think it would be pretty depressing to work in a prison or a mental ward where you got to worry about
> someone killing themselves.... or go back in after damage has been done to some bathroom fixtures.
> 
> I wonder how much weight it would take to snap off a
> ...


You're not thinking like a prisoner. Cpvc is very sharp when broken. Now you've turned an anti suicide fixture into a stabbing weapon.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> I think it would be pretty depressing to work in a prison or a mental ward where you got to worry about
> someone killing themselves.... or go back in after damage has been done to some bathroom fixtures.
> 
> I wonder how much weight it would take to snap off a
> ...



These are actually shower heads that are real stubby, bolt to the wall after attaching to the 1/2" riser...they are real slick and rounded so nothing can be tied to them.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

AKdaplumba said:


> Do they have a anti drown toilet?


They do have this!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

So tomorrow morning I am installing 4 of these anti ligature shower heads. They aren't break away....just stubby and slick so nothing can be tied to them....from what I can tell, there's a plate that installs inside the wall on the back of the cement board, then the head bolts to that so they can't unscrew it....anyone installed these before?....seems pretty simple, after I cut the wall open from the other side.

I was walking around this place, and they have ADA stuff galore. Grab rods, toilet assist bars, shower rods, etc....but they are only changing the shower heads.....pointless.:blink:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Okay I installed 4 anti ligature shower heads in a mental health group home type place today. It's an old Victorian type house that has been rehabbed for this purpose. I snapped these pics of a couple ceilings in the same bathrooms.....wth was the point of this? Just hang yourself from the sprinkler system....but they have to have it for safety...


----------

